# Trip Report : Balneario El Bosque Oaxtepec



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Well we were supposed to get together with some new Mexican friends this morning for breakfast but last night they emailed asking if we could postpone. My wife emailed back - another time. So - I've been feeling the need to put some kms on the new Subaru so at 7AM or so we headed out for "Balneario El Bosque Oaxtepec". The highway there is one of my most favorite in Mexico (unless I am behind a slow moving tanker). At one point I got a little confused and pulled into a Pemex to ask directions. There was a taxi driver there who overheard the conversation and for 20 pesos he brought us nearly to our destination.

We were probably a couple months too late to really appreciate the river etc but it was still nice (we were the only car in the parking lot) - but what impressed me the most were the towns of cocoyoc and oaxtepec. At this point of my life I'm not looking to 'rough it' but near the entrance to the balnerio was a Lomas de 'something' (either cocoyoc or oaxtepec) and I have to tell you - it was every bit as nice as most places I have seen in Mexico.

So we walked around for a half hour or so and drove back home - only to find my wife's new friends waiting at the gate to the community trying to gain access, Apparently they had been waiting for 40 minutes or so. Well we all went out for 'lunch' and I had the best cecina I have had in Mexico - our treat.

What is interesting is - we first met this woman (who is a pretty classy person - apparently they have a 1000 m2 ranch where they raise lambs/goats)) on an executive bus out of the airport in Mexico City. There was an very bad accident and we were stuck for about 5 hours waiting for the rescues etc. This woman was sitting across the aisle and my wife moved to the seat next to her so I could try and stretch out and get some sleep (it had been a long day). 

Life is funny some times.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

We've been to this balneario several times, because it's a pretty short drive from Tepoztlan (as long as we don't get stuck behind one of those tractor-trailers). We like the river more than the swimming pools, but best of all is if you follow the river to its source, you find the "Poza Azul" ( yes, it's "Poza", not "pozo"). Apparently this was a favourite swimming hole of Moctezuma and other prehispanic rulers. The water coming out from the rock is indeed blue in appearance and crystal clear. It's also as cold as any lake in Ontario! ❄❄❄ Next time I want to go to one of the warm water balnearios. There is one a bit south of Cuernavaca, Las Huertas, which is a lovely warm temperature.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

1000 sqare meter is not large , must have forgotten a few zeros.


----------

